# Hi Slingshooters!



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Slingshooters!

A very friendly chubby, Carved in very robust wye southern Mexico, commonly known as deer paw


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats super sick. The grain and shape are unbelievable.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic !!!!!!


----------



## ekos_30 (Feb 7, 2016)

wooow master chepo69, your publications in all world jaja, allways beatiful your slingshot god lock


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You did it again, its really eyecandy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! Love that grain.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That's beautiful and now I'm hungry..


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Que chulada! una silueta bastante ergonómica, y un excelente acabado.

Muy buena recua Chepo!

Saludos!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Super Nice  Way to go


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!

I like it!! SUPERB!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

That fork gap and tips are amazing!!! Nobody does it like you, Master Chepo!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

Un abrazo ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Thats super sick. The grain and shape are unbelievable.


Muchas gracias amigo



slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic !!!!!!


Gracias amigo



ekos_30 said:


> wooow master chepo69, your publications in all world jaja, allways beatiful your slingshot god lock


Que sorpresa verte por Acámbaro mi Jon Travolta, un abrazo y nos vemos pronto mi amigo



Sharker said:


> You did it again, its really eyecandy


Gracias mi amigo Sharker



Ibojoe said:


> Very nice! Love that grain.


Yes is beautiful, and very strong the wood



honorary pie said:


> That's beautiful and now I'm hungry..


Muchas gracias amigo



BAT said:


> Que chulada! una silueta bastante ergonómica, y un excelente acabado.
> 
> Muy buena recua Chepo!
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias Bat, saludos hasta la sultana norteña



Can-Opener said:


> Super Nice  Way to go


Muchas gracias amigo Can-Opener



Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I like it!! SUPERB!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Gracias mi estimado Rober, siempre tan generoso en tus palabras, un fuerte abrazo amigo


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

That is really nice!

What do you do with all of your slingshots?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ggustafsson said:


> That is really nice!
> 
> What do you do with all of your slingshots?


thanks friend,

For some time I discovered the satisfaction of being able to collaborate in the fun more passionate about the slingshots, previously all I did was for my collection, but now many are for sale and have already traveled to other lands, thanks to the confidence that I have given and here in my country has also increased the hobby, so now few of which I stay with me, recently we conducted a run and gave me great pleasure to see pieces I did in the hands of new friends.


----------



## ekos_30 (Feb 7, 2016)

Chepo69 said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > That is really nice!
> ...


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Chepo69 said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > That is really nice!
> ...


The next time you sell some I would really like to have a look. You (and Quercusuber!) are creating amazing stuff all the time so I would definitely want one of your creations. Not because I need more slingshots but because I really like appreciate the work put in them and all the different types of exotic wood used is just amazing.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ekos_30 said:


> Chepo69 said:
> 
> 
> > ggustafsson said:
> ...


No me comentaron mi joven ya andaban ansiosos por ir a papear jajajajajaja


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ggustafsson said:


> Chepo69 said:
> 
> 
> > ggustafsson said:
> ...


Thank you very much friend, and I have news for you maybe you happy, a friend of mine will be studied 6 monthsa your country, maybe you could meet him and pull slingshot hahaha

You could use the trip for my friend to order some and he will do me the favor of giving a lift to the slingshot to get you faster


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Is the Mimosa for sale ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Chepo69 said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > Chepo69 said:
> ...


Sure! Me and a colleague of mine are both into slingshots/archery/beer so if your friend likes at least 1 of those 3 things we could have a blast 

Do you know if he will stay anywhere near Gothenburg? Sweden is only small on the map


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Is the Mimosa for sale ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes my friend


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya mai, no se la crea tan de las de alla. Weno, saludos mai.


----------

